# kann native auflösung nicht einstellen.



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (15. August 2011)

*kann native auflösung nicht einstellen.*

nabend leute, ich hab seit ein paar tagen mein dell xps 15 notebook.
soweit ist alles top, nur eins stört mich.

ich kann in race driver grid und in splinter cell chaos theory meine native auflösung von 1366x786 nicht auswählen.
Wie kann man das beheben?

Specs: i7 2630qm
           gt 540m


----------



## K3n$! (15. August 2011)

*AW: kann native auflösung nicht einstellen.*

Weißt du, ob diese Spiele überhaupt diese Auflösung unterstützen?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (15. August 2011)

*AW: kann native auflösung nicht einstellen.*

naja 1680x1050 und fullhd unter stützen sie allemal.

ok sie 1366x786 unterstützen weiss ich nich. kann man das denn nich irgendwie erzwingen??


----------



## K3n$! (15. August 2011)

*AW: kann native auflösung nicht einstellen.*

Bei manchen Spielen kannst du das per Parameter in der Verknüpfung einstellen. 
BF2 war vor dem Patch 1.5 so ein Fall. 


Das habe ich gerade im Netz gefunden.
Race Driver: GRID - Widescreen Gaming Wiki

Hast du den aktuellen Treiber für die Grafikkarte installiert ?

Übrigens wär es gut gewesen, wenn du deinen Thread von vor 4 Tagen einfach nur pushst, anstatt einen neuen aufzumachen. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...lationen/169406-race-driver-grid-problem.html


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (15. August 2011)

*AW: kann native auflösung nicht einstellen.*

oh, ich hatte vergessen dass in dem anderen threat auch schon das auflösungsproblem drin steht.

ja, alle aktuellen treiber sind druf.

heisst, dass das ich grid nich in meiner nativen auflösung spielen kann?


----------



## K3n$! (15. August 2011)

*AW: kann native auflösung nicht einstellen.*

Also laut der Liste solltest du es eigentlich spielen können: 

Race Driver: GRID - Widescreen Gaming Wiki


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (15. August 2011)

*AW: kann native auflösung nicht einstellen.*

mmmhhhh... vllt muss ich auf einen neuen graka treiber warten. kann ja sein dass die gt 540m irgendwie zu neu für das game ist.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (15. August 2011)

*AW: kann native auflösung nicht einstellen.*

ok bei grid hab ichs jetzt am laufen. nur bei splinter cell klappt es nicht....


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (15. August 2011)

*AW: kann native auflösung nicht einstellen.*

doof ist auch dass ich bei splinter cell nur mit shader model 2.0 spiele kann. wenn ich 3.0 einstelle und ingame bin ist alles weiss. hauptmenü und HUD funktionieren einwandfrei.

und halt daas problem mit der nativen auflösung. an meinem desktop pc funktioniert 1680x1050


----------

